# Thinking about adding another flock member



## latshki (Jul 7, 2010)

Well recently I have been think a lot about getting another parrot, I have yoshi and I love him to pieces and I would love to love another feathered rat
Yoshi is doing great and is very sweet and well I want my flock to grow and prosper and I would even love it if yoshi became friends with a new fid to chatter with when Im not home 

I have the time for another bird, I don't go out much and I know I will not give up if the bird has behavioral issues 

so now Im thinking what would be a good fit, I would love something a bit bigger than yoshi and a little more passive and not have the quaker mentality if you know what I mean 
my thoughts now are mini macaws, african greys of either variety and caiques 
I have a soft spot for macaws and if I can i might be getting a Hahns as a rehomeing bird. I also have a soft spot for greys and they seem quieter and more relaxed yet wary, and if you've seen a caique hop its just too cute

so what do you guys think?


----------



## Itort (Jul 7, 2010)

There quite few Greys and mini macaws needing adoption. Greys and Severe Macaws are probably my favorite parrots. Of course I'm sure you are aware the mental baggage they may be carrying and are ready to deal with it.


----------



## Motara's Mom (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 2 year old Timneh African Grey and she is great. Best bird in the world in my opinion. She is the sweetest bird I have ever had. She loves cuddles and kisses and will sit and talk and mimic noises. She doesn't talk a whole lot (only saying about 5 words so far), but she whistles andy griffith theme, the adam's family, heart and soul, and she is starting to get the theme song to Charlie Brown cartoons, we are still working on that. 

I do wish that she wasn't so "nervous" but that is the way they are I am told. Now to me she doesn't get to loud but I am compairing her to a very spoiled Jenday Conure who can really make himself known. 

My parents have a congo and he seemed a lot bigger to me than she does (he's about twice her size) and his attitude isn't sweet like hers. That might have more to do with the way they are with him though. However, he can say somewhere between 50-75 words and sounds just like my dad. Once when I was "babysitting him" I was on the phone and in the background he was saying Hey...hey...hey. The lady on the phone asked if she needed to hold on and I said no it's just a bird. She freaked, she thought it was a man. LOL


----------



## latshki (Jul 7, 2010)

I would rescue if I could but there aren't any rescues with in a few thousand miles let alone that many parrots 
the Hahns I may get would be going to his third home and she was not given much attention from her first owner and her new owner's husband can't stand the screaming as the second owner over bonded her


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2010)

There are many, many bird households who have more than one tame bird. And if you have the time and energy to give to each individual bird, I say, go for it! However, remember, that if you start ignoring one of them, they might bond to each other and leave you out, or one or the other of them may develop a bad habit (screaming, plucking). It takes true dedication to pay attention to more than one tame bird.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay. If you never listen to another word I say, listen to these. Don't buy a bird until you've looked into a Jardines Parrot. They are the perfect bird. They make noise, but its a pleasant noise that you actually want to hear, no screeching or screaming. They don't feather pluck. They do bond to you, but love everyone else too. They are fun little hopping clowns. Similar to the caiques in personality, but even better. They are in the poicephalus family, but they aren't like the meyers or senegals. Slightly smaller than an amazon, but bigger than a conure.

Everyone whose been around them says the same thing. I don't understand why they even sell any other type of bird. These birds are still a well kept secret. I can't figure out why everyone doesn't know about them.


----------



## latshki (Jul 8, 2010)

Ive been wondering about Jardines as there does not seem to be much info on them
and there is a local breeder of them so it vary well is a possibility so they would be the size of a timmeh grey?
Also Tom, I will never stop listening to you, besides its the only way Im going to learn enough about you to send you to Cambodia and steal your identity so I can have all the animals I have ever wanted MUAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## latshki (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Im deciding between caiques, greys and eclectus (male)


----------



## Itort (Jul 8, 2010)

Be aware that Eclectus has a specialized diet.


----------



## latshki (Jul 8, 2010)

they don't really have a speacialized diet its just 80% friuts and veggies and the rest mashes


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

latshki said:


> Ive been wondering about Jardines as there does not seem to be much info on them
> and there is a local breeder of them so it vary well is a possibility so they would be the size of a timmeh grey?
> Also Tom, I will never stop listening to you, besides its the only way Im going to learn enough about you to send you to Cambodia and steal your identity so I can have all the animals I have ever wanted MUAHAHAHAHAHAH



Cambodia!?! They have great reptiles there!



latshki said:


> I think Im deciding between caiques, greys and eclectus (male)



I love all three of these.

But I love Jardines more. A lot more...


----------

